# training treats



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

What treats do you all use for training? I admit I have been using some pretty bad ones (Cesar's softies) because they are smelly and soft enough to break into tiny pieces for training without totally falling apart. I need a better idea, though. My mpoo likes carrots, but my spoo just chews them up and spits them out. And I need something higher value than kibble.

Also, how many treats is it ok to feed a day? I want to do a lot more training with my 1 year old spoo, but I don't want to give him too much. I've been giving him 3-4 per day (broken into tiny pieces), but I'd like to do more, since we are training a lot. The package says to give 2 treats per 5 lbs of dog, which seems excessive to me given that he weighs 60 lbs!! (They are 7 calories each, not sure if that is a lot or not.) How much is ok?? Same question for my mpoo, who weighs 22 lbs (and could probably stand to lose ~1 lb).


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I use Vital Essentials..its actually a food..not a treat, but the small dried raw food is liked well enough to be a treat for her!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

The Charlie Bear cheese or liver treats are also very low calorie, but what I have been using are the Bravo! Training Treats --- they are not cheap, but are little pieces of freeze dried chicken, turkey, venison, hot dog, etc., and Sunny just loves them. I guess it quite depends on how food motivated your pup is. Honestly, I think Sunny would come flying on a recall to me even if I gave him a piece of his Acana kibble, too.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Check out Bravo freeze-dried turkey treats. Tiny, tasty, and 100% turkey!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use 'Pounce" or 'Meow Mix' moist cat treats! They are tiny, the size of a fingernail, and smell enticing! They became a high value treat cuz the only time they are used is while training. They are so small several are an insignificant amount to feed! Treats needs to be tiny while training, you want your dog to always want 'more'!!!! When Molly hears the shaking of the 'treat jar' I have her immediate attention LOL!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> When Molly hears the shaking of the 'treat jar' I have her immediate attention LOL!


Both of my dogs were passed out (like, completely out) in the living room earlier. On the other side of the house, I picked up the treat bag to move it to another shelf. Next thing I know, they are both right there beside me...they heard the bag rustle across the house even in their sleep. Guess I need to work on my ninja skills, LOL!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I just looked up the Bravo training treats, I think I might try them. It is a little tedious having to cut up treats all the time. How many do you think I can give my spoo in a day without having to adjust his meals?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You can probably use a good many for a t/m/spoo. They are very, very tiny and not messy!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We use "Fresh Pet" moist dog food. We wanted something somewhat healthy, and our dog loves fresh pet. It's kinda messy to use, though, and has to be refrigerated.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I use various soft, "meaty" treats. Anything that stinks and is soft/easily chewed basically lol. If you are worried about feeding too many, simply keep tabs on how many you fed and then subtract those calories out of his dinner. I really like Pet Botanics Mini treats, they are quite small and only 1/2 calorie per treat. They come in I think 3 flavors, my dogs love all of them. The ingredients aren't horrible, but not exactly praiseworthy either. I use them mainly because my dogs adore them, they aren't too calorie laden (something I have to watch with Baloo, the cocker pup. He's already had to be restricted calorie wise! Dockers love food and will eat any and all they can find.) and they are easy to dispense, I can keep some in my hand and I don't have to cut them up.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I looked for the Bravo treats today, but the local store didn't carry them. Maybe I'll order some. I did find the Pet Botanics minis, though. They'll be my stand-in for now, I guess!


----------

